# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Narrator's voice in dreams

## Anukramet

Has anyone else experienced this? 

I have had a couple of lucids where there is a disembodied voice telling me stuff about the dream events.

In one dream I was in a large building complex underground and suddenly the walls started to close in on me. I knew this was somehow caused by an entity on the other side of the wall to my left. I was lucid at this point so i just streched out my hands and stopped the walls from moving. Then i became aware of a breathing. Like something huge was breathing on the other side of the wall. Something nasty. I stretched out my hand and made a grasping sign, "grabbing the breathing" in my hand and suffocated it. 

Then i went to the other side and there was a rotten, brown/black deformed giant there.

Then the narrator said: "you were mere passers by and you will never meet again"

at later point of the dream I flew inside this huge building filled with vivid colours and again I heard a narrator say: "this is kabbalah. You are worthy of our respect."

so anyone else have a narrator in their dreams?

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Yes this has happened to me, but it has been externally controlled, for example one time i fell asleep to my tv turned on, and there was a dream where there was a newscast and i could hear the narrators voice and there were even the little names on the bottom as there is in a news cast. It was very interesting to see how external factors can change out dreams or participate in them.

----------


## RaechieAnn

Yes! More frequently lately too. No TV's or outside stimulus to account for the disembodied voice in my dreams though. How often does this occure to you?

----------


## RaechieAnn

Have you done any research on the Kabbalah? What connections might you have to that?

----------


## Anukramet

> Have you done any research on the Kabbalah? What connections might you have to that?



There was a lot of blue and yellow colours in the building. Also I descended flying into this tunnel-like space filled with gold/white healing light.

I dont know much about kabbalah, just some basic info about the tree of life. I think yellow is associated with the sephiroth Tiphareth wich means beauty, and blue is related to Chokma which means wisdom. And the golden/white light relates to Hod, splendour.

The paths that join these sephiroth are associated with the emperor and the devil.

Strangely, I have been having a lot of non-lucid dreams with Lucifer in them. Usually hes telling or showing me something or leading me somewhere.

As for how often I hear the voice...not that often. Only in lucids I think, and not every time. Maybe once a month. I see lucids about once or twice a week now that I started doing energy exercises.

----------


## MarineRecon

That's interesting. I was just wondering about that after watching one movie. I would imagine this being a little annoying though. If you don't want the voice try shouting commands like "Off!". Also you could try and summon a remote and turn down the volume or hit the mute button.  :smiley:

----------


## Anukramet

> That's interesting. I was just wondering about that after watching one movie. I would imagine this being a little annoying though. If you don't want the voice try shouting commands like "Off!". Also you could try and summon a remote and turn down the volume or hit the mute button.



Well, its not really that annoying since the voice does not talk all the time, that would be crappy. Summoning a remote is definetly a good idea that I'll try somenight, lots of uses there. Voice commands work about half the time for me.

----------


## MarineRecon

> Well, its not really that annoying since the voice does not talk all the time, that would be crappy. Summoning a remote is definetly a good idea that I'll try somenight, lots of uses there. Voice commands work about half the time for me.



Goodluck!  ::D:

----------


## HeSpeaks7

> I see lucids about once or twice a week now that I started doing energy exercises.



Hey, I was wondering what exactly you meant by 'energy exercises'? Cuz if you mean chi balls, shields, etc. that use spiritual energy in real life, then I do too. The reason for this reply is not just social reinforcement, but if that is what you mean then that explains why I can't get a lucid dream. Thanks.

----------


## MarineRecon

Yeah that would be cool to learn how to do.  :smiley:

----------


## Anukramet

> Hey, I was wondering what exactly you meant by 'energy exercises'? Cuz if you mean chi balls, shields, etc. that use spiritual energy in real life, then I do too. The reason for this reply is not just social reinforcement, but if that is what you mean then that explains why I can't get a lucid dream. Thanks.



Just this one exercise where you rotate energy up the spine and down the front. I made a thread about it in beyond dreaming, its called the microcosmic orbit. I havent done any psiball or shielding training though, at least not actively.

----------


## azor32

> Has anyone else experienced this? 
> 
> I have had a couple of lucids where there is a disembodied voice telling me stuff about the dream events.
> 
> In one dream I was in a large building complex underground and suddenly the walls started to close in on me. I knew this was somehow caused by an entity on the other side of the wall to my left. I was lucid at this point so i just streched out my hands and stopped the walls from moving. Then i became aware of a breathing. Like something huge was breathing on the other side of the wall. Something nasty. I stretched out my hand and made a grasping sign, "grabbing the breathing" in my hand and suffocated it. 
> 
> Then i went to the other side and there was a rotten, brown/black deformed giant there.
> 
> Then the narrator said: "you were mere passers by and you will never meet again"
> ...



Never happened to me until two nights ago. In my dream two men were struggling with a sword, spilling liquid everywhere in the process. Not sure what I was seeing - then a disembodied narrator explained "You are witnessing a murder."

----------

